
North Korea is sitting on a stockpile of minerals worth trillions - vezycash
http://www.businessinsider.in/North-Korea-is-sitting-on-a-stockpile-of-minerals-worth-trillions/articleshow/59374565.cms
======
Maxamillion123
Just like Afghanistans, and like the Afghans, the norks have run the numbers
and decided that it'll be worth more if they just sit on it.

